# Vent systems of plumbing



## wael nesim (19 مارس 2014)

اهلا بيكم يا شباب, احب ابتدى معاكم موضوع جديد ومهم جدا فى الصحى, وهو تهوية الوحدات الصحية, انشاء الله هنتكلم مع بعض فى الموضوع ده وكل مهندس عنده خبرة ياريت يفيدنا فى الموضوع, الكود الاساسى اللى هتكلم منه هو ال IPC 2009 و UPC و ASPE 2004 و Engineered Plumbing Design - by Alfred Steele, P.E.
هبدأ موضوعى بسؤال مهم جدا : ياترى هل عمل vent للوحدات الصحية مهم ام لا, واذا كان مهم فماذا هى اهميته؟


----------



## aati badri (19 مارس 2014)

QUOTE=wael nesim;3137742].
: ياترى هل عمل vent للوحدات الصحية مهم ام لا, واذا كان مهم فماذا هى اهميته؟[/QUOTE]
مهم
ومهم جدا
والاهم ان تبدأ


----------



## toktok66 (19 مارس 2014)

الوظيفه الاساسيه للفنت في اعمال الصرف الصحي معادله الضغوط للحفاظ على االماء الموجود في ال بي تراب حتى لا تدخل روائح من الشبكه من خلال الجهاز


----------



## wael nesim (19 مارس 2014)

تمام زى ما قال المهندس توك توك, وظيفة الفنت الاساسية هى الحفاظ على التراب "يوضع التراب حتى يمنع رجوع الروائح الكريهة لداخل المكان" لاى وحدة صحية 
من انها تنكسر "اقصد بهذا ان تقل كمية المياه فى التراب", حيث كسرها يؤدى الى رجوع الروائح.والصورة ادناه توضح شكل تراب للحوض, دايما ملئ بالمياه التى تقوم بدروها فتمنع رجوع الروائح, وبما ان فايدة الفنت هى الحفاظ على التراب من الكسر اذن يجب عمل فنت لكل الوحدات الصحية سواء WC, Lav, Urinal, Shower, eg... وسنعرف فيما بعد ما هى انواع الفنت.
كمان لازم عند عمل فنت لوحدات صحية داخل معامل, لازم يتعملها الفنت لوحده بعيدا عن شبكة الفنت اللى هعملها لباقى الوحدات الصحية.
فيه ناس ممكن تستخدم الفنت فى صرف المطر وهذا ممنوع تماما حيث ان الفنت لا يستخدم فى اغراض اخرى.
لمعرفة كيفية عمل اختبار للفنت يرجى الرجوع الى ال IPC 2009 فى ال section 312, وده طبعا موجود فى اى IPC تانى لكنى مش متأكد هل واخد نفس رقم ال section ولا لا.


----------



## ramyacademy (20 مارس 2014)

موضوع مهم من المهندس الجميل وائل و مشاركات جميلة من الكبار . بارك الله فيكم 

سؤال : كتبت انه " اذن يجب عمل فنت لكل الوحدات الصحية سواء WC, Lav, Urinal, Shower, e " 
ما هي الحالات التي لا تتطلب "فنت " خاص لكل وحدة صحية منفردة ؟​


----------



## wael nesim (20 مارس 2014)

طبعا فيه انواع من الفنت لا تتطلب عمل فنت فردى لكل وحدة وسنتطرق لهذه الانواع فى الدروس اللاحقة


----------



## wael nesim (20 مارس 2014)

الدرس الثانى: كتير من المهندسين بيحتاروا فى اختيار انواع المواسير المستخدمة لتطبيق ما, فى الرفقات هنلاقى جدول لاختيار مواسير صرف وتهوية فوق الارض, وهذا معناه انه يوجد جدول اخر لمواسير الصرف المدفونة ويوجد جدول اخر لمواسير التغذية وهكذا, هذا الجدول موجود فى ال ipc 2009 فى الباب السابع, ومن اشهر الانواع المستخدمة فى التهوية هى مواسير ال pvc ولكن لكى استخدم مواسير ال pvc لازم اوصفها للمقاول حسب الكود الذى يسمح باستخدام هذا النواع من المواسير لهذا الغرض, فمثلا فى الجدول نجد انه لاستخدام مواسير ال pvc فى غرض التهوية فيجب ان تكون المواسير مطابقة للمواصفات الموجودة فى astm d 2665; astm f 891; astm f 1488; csa b181.2 ومن هذا نعلم انه عند استخدام نفس المواسير pvc ولكن للصرف المدفون نجد ان المواسير يجب ان مواصفاتها تتطابق مع مواصفات ارقام اخرى من كود ال astm وهكذا.


----------



## wael nesim (20 مارس 2014)

ده جدول اختيار المواسير الصرف و التهوية فوق الارض من كود ال ipc 2009 من الباب السابغع, عذرا حيث لم اتمكن من الحاق المرفقات فى نفس الرد للدرس الثانى فاضررت ان الحقه فى رد بمفرده.


----------



## fayek9 (20 مارس 2014)

من أهم وظائف الفنت انه بيعمل Release أو اطلاق لضغوط الهواء التى تتكون فى شبكات الصرف مما يعمل على حماية الوصلات والجوانات و لحامات المواسير من التفكك و الانفجار نتيجة تمددها و انكماشها مع زيادة و نقصان الضغط


----------



## fayek9 (20 مارس 2014)

وايضا يعمل على معادلة الضغط فى شبكة الصرف الصحى مما يسمح بحدوث السريان لان ببساطة لما القطعة بتبقى متفنته كويس بتلاقى الصرف سريع و بيعمل دوامات كده و العكس صحيح و اخيرا لو فى اى غازات تتكون ف شبكة الصرف خانقة بيطلقها فى الهواء


----------



## zanitty (20 مارس 2014)

سانتظر حتى تنتهى من الشرح مهندس وائل لاقوم بسؤالك عن ما بخاطرى ... 
فربما شرحك يجيب عنها ...


----------



## wael nesim (20 مارس 2014)

دى ثقة كبيرة اعتز بيها, اشكرك مهندس زانيتى


----------



## toktok66 (20 مارس 2014)

لماذا يكون هناك ميل لمواسير الفنت ؟


----------



## fayek9 (20 مارس 2014)

toktok66 قال:


> لماذا يكون هناك ميل لمواسير الفنت ؟


 سؤال حلو بس ممكن منميلهاش و نمشى بيها عدل لو ارتفاع مواسير الفنت 6 بوصة بحد ادنى فوق flood level rim للفكستشر ال راكب عليه الفينت.

اما بقى بنميلها ليه بصراحة معرفش بس ممكن افكر بصوت عالى و نقول مثلا عشان لو مطر دخل فيها من فوق مثلا أو حصل اى تكثيف لميه داخل ماسورة الفنت ترجع تانى للصرف ........ ده اخر ما وصلنى له فكرى المحدود وفى انتظار اراء الأساتذه


----------



## zanitty (21 مارس 2014)

يا شباب مع احترامى ليكوا جميعا ممكن نخلى الاسئله فى الاخر و كل واحد يحضر اسئلته علشان كده الموضوع ممكن يتفكك و ميبقاش فيه استطراد لافكار الشارح 
او لو تحبوا نعمل موضوع موازى للمداخلات علشان اللى يخش الموضوع جديد ميتوهش ...
الكلام ده مجرد راى و اقتراح و القرار لكم اصدقائى


----------



## wael nesim (23 مارس 2014)

ياريت يا شباب زى ما اقترح المهندس زانيتى, نخلى الاسئلة فى الاخر لان واحنا بنشرح هتلاقى فيه اسئلة بتتجاوب لوحدها, ولو فيه سؤال عند اى حد محتاجه جدا جدا عشان يخلص بيه شغل, فده ممكن يبقى فى رسالة وانا هجاوب عليه والامر متروك للامانة, لكن طبعا عشان باقى الناس يستفادوا من الاسئلة اللى ممكن تتبعتلى فى رسالة انشاء الله هبقى انزلها فى الموضوع لكن لما ييجى الجزء بتاعها فى الشرح, ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## wael nesim (23 مارس 2014)

الدرس الثالث: شوية تعريفات بسيطة لكن مهمة:
vent stack : هو ماسورة تهوية "عمود تهوية وليس اى ماسورة افقية" قائمة بذاتها بالظبط زى اى stack اخر
stack vent : هى ماسورة تهوية ولكنها مأخوذة من ماسورة الصرف, مثلا لما يكون فيه عندى صرف حوض داخل فى الحيطة وانا اخد ماسورة تهوية من ماسورة الصرف يبقى دى اسمها stack vent.
Vent Header : فى داخل اى حمام لما اجمع مواسير التهوية على ماسورة افقية, الماسورة الافقية دى اسمها vent header.
developed length : هى طول ماسورة التهوية ابتداءا من مكان التقاءها بماسورة الصرف حتى اخر نقطة فى ماسورة التهوية.


----------



## wael nesim (23 مارس 2014)

الدرس الرابع: انواع الفنت :
1. Individual Vent
Common Vent .2
Wet Vent. 3
Waste Vent. 4
Circuit Vent. 5
Island Vent. 6
انشاء الله هنبدأ نشرح كل نوع فيهم على حدة فى الدروس القادمة.


----------



## wael nesim (24 مارس 2014)

الدرس الخامس: Individual Vent:
بكل بساطة هو انى اخد ماسورة تهوية عند كل وحدة صحية عندى فى المبنى, يعنى لو انا عندى حمام ومطبخ, فال individual vent ليهم هيبقى عبارة عن انى هعمل ماسورة تهوية من حوض الحمامو ماسورة تهوية لقاعدة الحمام وماسورة تهوية للمبولة وماسورة تهوية لحوض المطبخ وفى الاخر كل مواسير التهوية دى الضمها مع بعض وتبقى دى شبكة مواسير التهوية اللى عندى فى الدور وطبعا بعد ما الضم كل المواسير دى منساش اخرج من الدور بماسورة واوصلها لغاية السطح ودى تبقى ماسورة ال vent stack زى ما خدنا قبل كدة.
شوية ملاحيظ لازم ناخدها فى الاعتبار:-
1. ماسورة الفنت اللى هاخدها من كل وحدة صحية لازم تبقى بعد التراب بتاع الماسورة بمسافة لا تقل عن 2*قطر ماسورة الصرف ولا تزيد عن الارقام الموجودة فى الجدول المرفق.
2. طبعا ماسورة الفنت هتدخل جوة الحيطة لانها هتبقى على ماسورة صرف الوحدة الصحية.
3. مقاس قطر ماسورة الفنت تساوى نصف قطر ماسورة الصرف, يعنى لو عندى ماسورة الصرف قطرها 3 بوصة يبقى ماسورة التهوية بتاعتها قطرها يساوى 1.5 بوصة, مع العلم ان اقل مقاس لماسورة تهوية يساوى 1.25 بوصة, يعنى لو عندى صرف قطره 2 بوصة يبقى قطر ماسورة التهوية مش 1 بوصة لكن هيبقى 1.25 بوصة.
4. ارتفاع ماسورة الفنت لكل وحدة صحية لا يقل عن ارتفاع الوحدة الصحية مضافا اليها 6 بوصة, يعنى عندك حوض وهعمله فنت يبقى اقل ارتفاع للفنت لما يتاخد من ماسورة الصرف للحوض يساوى ارتفاع الحوض مضافا اليه 6 بوصة.
5. ال vent header اللى هجمع عليه مواسير الفنت لكل وحدة صحية يفضل ان يكون مايل طبعا بميل بسيط لكن عشان لو حصل ان مياه مطر دخلت جوة الفنت تتصرف مع الصرف, وطبعا ده معناه ان الميل هيكون ناحية الوحدة الصحية وليس ناحية ال vent stack" خلى بالك ميل ماسورة الفنت ملوش علاقة بالهواء لان الهواء هيمشى فى الماسورة سواء كانت مايلة ناحية الوحدة الصحية او ناحية ال vent stack.
ماسورة الفنت لما تتاخد من ماسورة الصرف ليها حالتين, اما انها تتاخد رأسى مباشرة من الماسورة او انها تتاخد من جنب الماسورة الاعلى وماسورة الفنت تميل بزاوية 45 درجة, كما هو ملحق بالمرفقات.


----------



## wael nesim (24 مارس 2014)

المرفقات


----------



## wael nesim (24 مارس 2014)

مش عايزين نسيب موضوع من غير ما نخلصه كله:
اللى عايز يسأل على اى حاجة من الدروس اللى فاتت يتفضل يسأل, هناخد يوم نسأل فيه ونكمل بعد كدة.


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2014)

شكرا مهندس وائل 
و للتيسير ارجو منك ارفاق المرجع لكل معلومه يتم ذكرها على حده 
يعنى مثلا تفضلتم بذكر التهويه المنفصله او الفرديه فيرجى ذكر المرجع فى هذه الحاله لتيسير اللجوء اليه و عدم الاكتفاء بارفاق صوره منه (او ارفاق صوره مبين عليها اسم المرجع و رقم الفصل)


----------



## wael nesim (24 مارس 2014)

اوكيه مهندس زانيتى, وحضرتك لو رجعت للموضوع فى الاول هتلاقى اسماء المراجع اللى جايب منها المعلومات كلها, لكن انا فاهم قصدك, انت عايز احط مرجع برقم السكشن لكل معلومة.


----------



## zanitty (25 مارس 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> اوكيه مهندس زانيتى, وحضرتك لو رجعت للموضوع فى الاول هتلاقى اسماء المراجع اللى جايب منها المعلومات كلها, لكن انا فاهم قصدك, انت عايز احط مرجع برقم السكشن لكل معلومة.



الله ينور عليك يا كبير 
هو ده


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (25 مارس 2014)

تمام التمام ، الله ينور


----------



## wael nesim (26 مارس 2014)

الدرس السادس: Common Vent:
هو عبارة عن individual vent لكن يتاخد عند كل 2 وحدة صحية ليهم نفس خط الصرف زى ما هو واضح فى المرفقات.
ركز فى الاسئلة الاتية وهتعرف اكتر عن ال common vent :
1. ينفع اعمل ال common vent فى خط صرف بيصرف اكتر من وحدتين ؟ الاجابة ينفع طبعا لكن ميبقاش اسمه common vent, هنعرف اسمه فى الدروس القادمة.
2. ينفع اعمل common vent لوحدتين لكن مش فى نفس الدور ؟ الاجابة ينفع لكن ميبقاش اسمه common vent.
3. ينفع الوحدتين اللى هعملهم common vent يكونوا فى نفس المستوى, يعنى مثلا حوضين مع بعض فى نفس المستوى ؟ اه طبعا ينفع, وال sizing فى الحالة دى يكون بالظبط كأنه individual vent يعنى نصف قطر ماسورة الصرف.
4. ينفع الوحدتين اللى هعملهم common vent يكونوا مش فى نفس المستوى, يعنى مثلا حوض و shower ؟ اه طبعا ينفع, وال sizing فى الحالة دى يكون على اساس ال drain fixture unit للوحدة اللى مستواها اعلى, كما فى المرفقات مثلا لو ال drain fixture unit للوحدة الصحية اللى مستواها اعلى يساوى 4 يبقى قطر ماسورة ال common vent يساوى 2 بوصة, لكن مينفعش اعمل خالص common vent لوحدتين فى مستويين مختلفين ويكون الوحدة الاعلى هى water closet, فى الحالة دى استخدم اى نوع تانى من انواع ال vent
شوية ملاحيظ لازم ناخدها فى الاعتبار:-
1. لو عندى وحدتين وخط الصرف بتاعهم خط افقى وعايز اعملهم common vent ممكن اخد ماسورة التهوية من خط الصرف الافقى وينطبق عليها الشرط رقم 1 فى درس ال individual vent.
2. ولو خط صرف الوحدتين هو خط رأسى يبقى اخد ماسورة الفنت من ال intersection اللى بين ماسورتين صرف الوحدتين.
واخيرا باقى ملاحيظ ال individual vent تطبق على ال common vent.


----------



## wael nesim (26 مارس 2014)

مرفقات الدرس السادس common vent.


----------



## wael nesim (31 مارس 2014)

الدرس السابع : Wet Vent :

وله نوعان وهما :
1. Horizontal Wet Vent.
2. Vertical Wet Vent.

- فكرته ببساطة انى نعمل vent وكأنه individual or common لمجموعة من الوحدات الصحية واستغل باقى ماسورة الصرف للوحدات الصحية البعيدة عن ماسورة الفنت وكأنها vent وهسميها wet vent اما ماسورة الفنت اللى قلت عليها فى اول النقطة دى هسميها dry vent.

- نظام ال wet vent لازم يكون لوحدات صحية فى نفس الدور ويكونوا قريبين من بعض فى حمام واحد مثلا.

- لازم كل وحدة صحية تصرف لوحدها على المداد, بمعنى انى مجمعش صرف اكتر من وحدة صحية على ماسورة ومنها على المداد.

- ماسورة الفنت اللى هعملها dry vent هعاملها معاملة ال individual or common vent من حيث كل الاعتبارات اللى قلناها قبل كدة حتى فى ال sizing.

- كمان ماسورة ال dry vent لازم تكون من اعلى وحدة صحية موجودة فى مجموعة الوحدات الصحية اللى هعملها wet vent.

- عدد الوحدات الصحية ميعملش اكتر من 12 drainage fixture units.

- ممكن اعمل wet vent لحمامين فى ضهر بعض مفيش عندى مشكلة.

- ماسورة الصرف اللى سميتها wet vent ليها sizing خاص بيها يعتمد على عدد ال drainage fixture unit ليها جدول رقمه 909.3 فى ال IPC 2009.

- المرفقات مهمة جدا فى الموضوع ده.


----------



## wael nesim (31 مارس 2014)

المرفقات للدرس السابع Wet Vent System


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (31 مارس 2014)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## wael nesim (31 مارس 2014)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## Nile Man (31 مارس 2014)

zanitty قال:


> يا شباب مع احترامى ليكوا جميعا ممكن نخلى الاسئله فى الاخر و كل واحد يحضر اسئلته علشان كده الموضوع ممكن يتفكك و ميبقاش فيه استطراد لافكار الشارح
> او لو تحبوا نعمل موضوع موازى للمداخلات علشان اللى يخش الموضوع جديد ميتوهش ...
> الكلام ده مجرد راى و اقتراح و القرار لكم اصدقائى


الله ينور عليك ويبارك لك رايك صيح 100% انا شخصيا تهت


----------



## Nile Man (31 مارس 2014)

zanitty قال:


> الله ينور عليك يا كبير
> هو ده


تمام كده


----------



## Nile Man (31 مارس 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> الدرس السابع : Wet Vent :
> 
> وله نوعان وهما :
> 1. Horizontal Wet Vent.
> ...


فعلا المرفقات هى اللى فهمتنى الموضوع


----------



## Nile Man (31 مارس 2014)

انا تلميذك المنصت
في انتظار المزيد من بحر علمك
بارك الله فيك


----------



## zanitty (1 أبريل 2014)

مهندس وائل يا ريت بعد اكتمال الشرح تجمع كل الدروس فى ملف ورد او بى دى اف و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wael nesim (1 أبريل 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> انا تلميذك المنصت
> في انتظار المزيد من بحر علمك
> بارك الله فيك



يا بشمهندس كلنا بنتعلم من بعض, منتظرين منك يا باشا حاجة جامدة تفيدنا بيها


----------



## wael nesim (1 أبريل 2014)

zanitty قال:


> مهندس وائل يا ريت بعد اكتمال الشرح تجمع كل الدروس فى ملف ورد او بى دى اف و جزاك الله خيرا



حاضر يا بشمهندس تحت امركوا


----------



## wael nesim (1 أبريل 2014)

الاكواد اللى انا شغال منها فى هذا اللينك

Plumbing Codes - Download - 4shared


----------



## ramyacademy (2 أبريل 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> مرفقات الدرس السادس common vent.


أولا تحياتي للمعلم وائل
أنا لا أعلم لاي قرار اتفقتم من جهة طرح الأسئلة ارجاءا فى النهاية أم لحاقا لكل موضوع , عموما سأطرح اسئلة الآن و ان شئت ارجئت الرد للنهاية 

فى جدول ال common vent sizing ما فهمته ان 2 بوصة يكفى فقط ل 4 dfu بينما لاحظت فى اسكتشات ال WET VENT ان هناك مغسلة و مقعدة و شاور ينتهى بهم المطاف لماسورة تهوىة بقطر 2 بوصة ( و طبعا محصلة ال dfu أكثر من 4)


----------



## ramyacademy (2 أبريل 2014)

*فى جدول المسافة القصوى ( بعد المصيدة ) لتفريع ماسورة التهوية ( TABLE 906.1) , ان أخذت كمثال floor trap أربع انش تقع فو وسط غرفةواسعة ( لنقل جيم) و المسافة لأقرب حائط خمس أمتار *
*حسب الجدول المسافة القصوى لأخذ تفريعة التهوية حوالى 4.8 م , سؤالي هل ممكن اعتبار مسافة الخمس أمتار wet vent و من ثم ابدأ تفريعة ال dry vent من بعد الخمس أمتار؟*
*أتمنى ان يكون سؤالى واضح *


----------



## wael nesim (2 أبريل 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> أولا تحياتي للمعلم وائل
> أنا لا أعلم لاي قرار اتفقتم من جهة طرح الأسئلة ارجاءا فى النهاية أم لحاقا لكل موضوع , عموما سأطرح اسئلة الآن و ان شئت ارجئت الرد للنهاية
> 
> فى جدول ال common vent sizing ما فهمته ان 2 بوصة يكفى فقط ل 4 dfu بينما لاحظت فى اسكتشات ال WET VENT ان هناك مغسلة و مقعدة و شاور ينتهى بهم المطاف لماسورة تهوىة بقطر 2 بوصة ( و طبعا محصلة ال dfu أكثر من 4)



عند عمل sizing لل common vent pipe احنا بنعاملها بالظبط زى ال individual vent sizing اما بالنسبة للجدول بتاع ال common vent sizing فده عشان لو انا هعمل common vent لوحدتين فى نفس الدور لكن مش على نفس المستوى, فلازم اكون عارف ال dfu بتاع الوحدة الاعلى واللى على اساسها بعمل sizing لل common vent, بمعنى ان لو الوحدتين على نفس المستوى فأنا بعمل sizing زى ال individual vent لكن لو الوحدتين مش على نفس المستوى فأنا بخرج برة دايرة ال individual vent وبستخدم الجدول بتاع ال common vent sizing.

اما بالنسبة لل wet vent sizing فالجدول ده ميخصش ماسورة التهوية لنظام ال wet vent لكن يخص ماسورة الصرف المستخدمة فى نظام ال wet vent واللى بسميها drain pipe او بسميها wet vent pipe, لكن بخصوص ال sizing لماسورة ال dry vent اللى فى نظام ال wet vent فدى بالظبط زى ال individual or common vent sizing, ارجع للصور فى موضوع ال wet vent عشان تعرف ايه هى بالظبط ماسورة ال wet vent وماسورة ال dry vent.


----------



## wael nesim (2 أبريل 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> *فى جدول المسافة القصوى ( بعد المصيدة ) لتفريع ماسورة التهوية ( TABLE 906.1) , ان أخذت كمثال floor trap أربع انش تقع فو وسط غرفةواسعة ( لنقل جيم) و المسافة لأقرب حائط خمس أمتار *
> *حسب الجدول المسافة القصوى لأخذ تفريعة التهوية حوالى 4.8 م , سؤالي هل ممكن اعتبار مسافة الخمس أمتار wet vent و من ثم ابدأ تفريعة ال dry vent من بعد الخمس أمتار؟*
> *أتمنى ان يكون سؤالى واضح *



مش لازم ماسورة التهوية تكون فى حيطة, لكن ممكن تاخد ماسورة التهوية حسب المسافة الاتية "متقلش عن ضعف قطر ماسورة الصرف ومتزيدش عن الرقم الموجود فى الجدول" وتمشى بماسورة التهوية فى الدور زى ما انت عايز.


----------



## wael nesim (2 أبريل 2014)

شباب نظرا لوجود اسئلة, هنسيب فترة يوم نسألى فيه عن كل المواضيع اللى فاتت, ونكمل بعدها


----------



## ramyacademy (2 أبريل 2014)

بوركت يا كبير , الصورة تقريبا وضحت , فى تساؤل صغير ولكن لن استفيض حتى لا اشتت الموضوع و سأحاول الاستيضاح بالقراءة


----------



## wael nesim (3 أبريل 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> بوركت يا كبير , الصورة تقريبا وضحت , فى تساؤل صغير ولكن لن استفيض حتى لا اشتت الموضوع و سأحاول الاستيضاح بالقراءة



لو السؤال فى الجزء اللى شرحناه اتفضل اسأل, لكن لو مش فى الجزء ده, تفضل بالانتظار.


----------



## wael nesim (3 أبريل 2014)

الدرس الثامن : Waste Vent :

فى هذا النوع يتم عمل تهوية لخط ال waste فقط , يعنى انا بيبقى عندى خط waste وخط soil , فالطريقة دى اقدر اعمل بيها تهوية لخط ال waste فقط, هنعرف ازاى فى الخطوات التالية:
1. لازم صرف كل وحدة صحية فى المبنى يكون متصل بصفة فردية على خط ال waste, يعنى مينفعش اصرف مثلا حوض على دش واخد صرف الاتنين واوصلهم بال waste stack.
2. مينفعش اصرف على الخط ده ولا WC ولا urinal
3. مينفعش اعمل اى offset لخط عمل الصرف سواء افقى او رأسى.
4. خط التهوية اللى بعمله هو امتداد لخط ال waste وقطره بيساوى نصف قطر خط الصرف.
5. لكن فى الحالة دى عشان يكون قطر ماسورة التهوية بيساوى نصف قطر ماسورة الصرف, يبقى لازم خط الصرف يكون ليه طريقة معينة فى ال sizing بتاعه, هنلاقى الجدول فى المرفقات.
6. اقدر اعمل offset فى ماسورة التهوية المتصلة بماسورة الصرف.

اهم حاجة مش عايزين نخلط بين sizing لل waste stack لما اعمله vent وبين sizing لل waste stack لما ميكنش معموله vent , لما يكون معموله vent بيكون مقاسه اكبر شوية عن اللى مش معموله vent.

تابع المرفقات.


----------



## wael nesim (3 أبريل 2014)

مرفقات الدرس الثامن : Waste Stack Vent.


----------



## ramyacademy (3 أبريل 2014)

مهندس وائل : سؤال ؛ وصلني اليوم رد من ممثل المالك (دار الهندسة) علي لوح تصميمية فيما يخص الفنت، مهندس الدار يطالب بعدم استخدام circuit venting و الالتزام بال individual venting
حقيقةً اللوح فعلا تطبق ( علي قدر فهمي) الفنت الانفرادي ، اللهم الا في حالة المغاسل المتجاورة حيث آخذ ماسورة تهوية واحدة من اعلي نقطة في الخط الأفقي الجامع لصرف المغاسل
فهل تعتقد ان هذا ما جعل المراجع يعترض أم ان هناك سببا آخر ، لأني أخشي ان يكون يعني بكلمة circuit venting انه يتوجب علي ألا اجمع خطوط الفنت الا بعد الصعود و علي خط راسي فقط


----------



## ramyacademy (3 أبريل 2014)

مهندس وائل ان كان السؤال سيشتت الشرح فبعد إذنك ابعث لي رد علي الخاص او أستطيع ان أضعه في مشاركة اخري ان شئت
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Nile Man (3 أبريل 2014)

سؤال في الدرس الثامن ان امكن 
حضرتك قات انه لا يمكن عمل offset لخط الصرف راسي او افقي 
اتفهم عدم عمل offset افقي في ال stack و لكن كيف راسي 
ارجو الايضاح


----------



## wael nesim (6 أبريل 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> مهندس وائل : سؤال ؛ وصلني اليوم رد من ممثل المالك (دار الهندسة) علي لوح تصميمية فيما يخص الفنت، مهندس الدار يطالب بعدم استخدام circuit venting و الالتزام بال individual venting
> حقيقةً اللوح فعلا تطبق ( علي قدر فهمي) الفنت الانفرادي ، اللهم الا في حالة المغاسل المتجاورة حيث آخذ ماسورة تهوية واحدة من اعلي نقطة في الخط الأفقي الجامع لصرف المغاسل
> فهل تعتقد ان هذا ما جعل المراجع يعترض أم ان هناك سببا آخر ، لأني أخشي ان يكون يعني بكلمة circuit venting انه يتوجب علي ألا اجمع خطوط الفنت الا بعد الصعود و علي خط راسي فقط



هستأذنك يا بشمهندس, لو مستعجل على الرد ممكن تبعتلى اللوحات دى عشان اشوفها لانى مش هقدر اقولك رد كدة, لكن لو تقدر تستنى احنا بعد ال waste vent هنشرح ال circuit vent, اللى يريحك.


----------



## wael nesim (6 أبريل 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> سؤال في الدرس الثامن ان امكن
> حضرتك قات انه لا يمكن عمل offset لخط الصرف راسي او افقي
> اتفهم عدم عمل offset افقي في ال stack و لكن كيف راسي
> ارجو الايضاح



فى ال plumbing اى خط مايل بزاوية 45 درجة او اكتر يسمى ب vertical line 

VERTICAL PIPE. Any pipe or fitting that makes an angle of
45 degrees (0.79 rad) or more with the horizontal. 

الكلام ده موجود فى IPC 2009 صفحة 15.

وعليه فأن الصورة القادمة بغض النظر عن الارقام الموجودة فى الصورة فأنها تمثل vertical offset, اما ال horizontal offset فأنه offset للماسورة فى اتجاه افقى.


----------



## wael nesim (6 أبريل 2014)

Vertical offset


----------



## ramyacademy (6 أبريل 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> هستأذنك يا بشمهندس, لو مستعجل على الرد ممكن تبعتلى اللوحات دى عشان اشوفها لانى مش هقدر اقولك رد كدة, لكن لو تقدر تستنى احنا بعد ال waste vent هنشرح ال circuit vent, اللى يريحك.



بوركت يا كبير , أنا فى عجلة من أمرى فان لم تمانع سأبعث لك بالوح على الخاص


----------



## wael nesim (6 أبريل 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> بوركت يا كبير , أنا فى عجلة من أمرى فان لم تمانع سأبعث لك بالوح على الخاص



وانا مستنى اللوح على الخاص


----------



## ramyacademy (6 أبريل 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> وانا مستنى اللوح على الخاص


تم يا كبير


----------



## Nile Man (7 أبريل 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> سؤال في الدرس الثامن ان امكن
> حضرتك قات انه لا يمكن عمل offset لخط الصرف راسي او افقي
> اتفهم عدم عمل offset افقي في ال stack و لكن كيف راسي
> ارجو الايضاح


<زاك الله خير الجزاء على الايضاح


----------



## Nile Man (8 أبريل 2014)

م وائل 
نحن في انتظار استكمال الشرح


----------



## wael nesim (8 أبريل 2014)

اعتذر على التأخير فى استكمال الشرح, غدا بإذن الله سأستكمل الشرح.


----------



## Nile Man (8 أبريل 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> اعتذر على التأخير فى استكمال الشرح, غدا بإذن الله سأستكمل الشرح.


جزاك الله خير


----------



## fayek9 (8 أبريل 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> بوركت يا كبير , أنا فى عجلة من أمرى فان لم تمانع سأبعث لك بالوح على الخاص


مهندس رامى لو سمحت ارفع اللوحات نبص عليها كلنا و نثول رأينا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ramyacademy (9 أبريل 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> مهندس رامى لو سمحت ارفع اللوحات نبص عليها كلنا و نثول رأينا ولك جزيل الشكر



مهندس فايق : طلبك أسعدنى بارك الله فيك. فالاسفل الملحقات 

D001 Vent - Download - 4shared



433-D001-P-FD-55-X-0001-01 - Download - 4shared


----------



## eng-yasser (10 أبريل 2014)

الله يجزيك الخير اخي وائل 
اين تتمت الشرح انا جديد في هذا المجال و بحاجة لمعلومات عنه


----------



## wael nesim (10 أبريل 2014)

الدرس التاسع : Circuit Vent :

لما يكون عندى وحدات صحية بتصرف كل وحدة لوحدها على خط صرف عمومى, فأنا اقدر اعملهم vent عن طريق ما يسمى بال circuit vent.

1. ما يهمش عدد الوحدات الصحية اللى بتصرف على خط الصرف.
2. لازم يكون صرف هذه الوحدات افقى.
3. خط ال circuit vent لازم يكون قبل اخر وحدة صحية فى عكس اتجاه الصرف, زى ما هنشوف فى المرفقات.
4. لكل عدد 8 وحدة صحية يوجد خط circuit vent واحد فقط, لو قل عدد الوحدات الصحية عن كدة برده يكون فيه خط circuit vent واحد فقط, ولو عدد الوحدات الصحية زاد عن 8 نزود خط circuit vent تانى, وهكذا كل 8 وحدات صحية, نزود خط circuit vent.
5. لو عندنا عدد الوحدات الصحية مثلا 8 وحدات صحية ومنهم اكتر من 4 wc وكمان خط الصرف متوصل بـ drainage stack يبقى مش هكتفى بـ circuit vent واحد فقط لكن هزود خط وهسميه بـ relief vent ومكانه بيبقى بين اول وحدة صحية وبين ال drainage stack.
6. قطر ماسورة ال circuit vent يساوى نصف قطر ماسورة ال horizontal drainage.
7. قطر ماسورة ال horizontal drainage بيتحسب زى اى ماسورة صرف عادية " يعنى على حسب ال drainage fixture unit" وكمان قطر ال drainage stack بيتحسب برده على اساس عدد ال drainage fixture unit, وده موجود باستفاضة فى باب ال sanitary drainage فى كود IPC 2009, او اى كود اخر.
8. المرفقات مهمة جدا جدا لان فيه كذا شكل لل circuit vent لازم تشوفوها بنفسكوا.
9. المرفقات فى المشاركة التالية مباشرة.


----------



## fayek9 (10 أبريل 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> مهندس فايق : طلبك أسعدنى بارك الله فيك. فالاسفل الملحقات
> 
> D001 Vent - Download - 4shared
> 
> ...


 المهندس المحترم رامى انظر المرفقات و قولى رأيك


----------



## wael nesim (10 أبريل 2014)

مرفقات الدرس التاسع : Circuit Vent.


----------



## wael nesim (10 أبريل 2014)

مهندس رامى:

بالاضافة للى عمله مهندس فايق, تفضل مرفق تعليقى على التصميم.
الموجود داخل المرفقات هو individual vent , wet vent


----------



## ramyacademy (13 أبريل 2014)

مهندس فايق و مهندس وائل : بارك الله فيكم مساعدتكم على رأسي
جزاكم الله خيرا يا أهل المعروف
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( مَنْ صُنِعَ إِلَيْهِ مَعْرُوفٌ فَقَالَ لِفَاعِلِهِ : جَزَاكَ اللَّهُ خَيْرًا . فَقَدْ أَبْلَغَ فِي الثَّنَاءِ ) .


----------



## ramyacademy (13 أبريل 2014)

مهندس فايق : للاسف حسب نص المواصفات لا يسمح باستخداو ال circuit venting و يسمح بال common venting و أيضا يجب عمل individual venting


----------



## ramyacademy (13 أبريل 2014)

مهندس وائل: هل الحالة الثانية تحقق شرط ال individual venting ?


----------



## wael nesim (13 أبريل 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> مهندس وائل: هل الحالة الثانية تحقق شرط ال individual venting ?



مهندس رامى : الحالة الاولة هى التى تحقق ال individual vent اما الحالة الثانية فتحقق ال wet vent, لو محتاج توضيح اكتر لحالة ال wet vent ممكن نفصلها اكتر.


----------



## fayek9 (14 أبريل 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> مهندس فايق : للاسف حسب نص المواصفات لا يسمح باستخداو ال circuit venting و يسمح بال common venting و أيضا يجب عمل individual venting


 هل يوجد سبب فنى للرفض (تحت ظروف معينة مثلا؟) ؟ ولا مرفوض وخلاص ولو مش مسموح الأكواد كلها سامحة بيها ازاى ؟ لو ينفع ترفق نص المواصفة يبقى كويس اوى عشان نحلل الكلام ال فيها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Nile Man (14 أبريل 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> الدرس التاسع : Circuit Vent :
> 
> لما يكون عندى وحدات صحية بتصرف كل وحدة لوحدها على خط صرف عمومى, فأنا اقدر اعملهم vent عن طريق ما يسمى بال circuit vent.
> 
> ...


بعد الشكر الواجب 
حضرتك قولت لو عندي 4 wc و متصل على drainage Stack اقوم بعمل relief vent افهم من كلامك انه يجب توافر هذان الشرطان معا لكى اقوم بعمل relief vent يعني لو متصلين ب drainage stack و لا يوجد wc لا اقوم بعمل relief او في حالة وجود و 3 wc , و متصل ب drainage stack ايضا لا اقوم بعمل relief و ايضا في حالة وجود 4 wc بدون الاتصال ب drainage Stack لا قوم بعمل relief


----------



## Nile Man (14 أبريل 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> بعد الشكر الواجب
> حضرتك قولت لو عندي 4 wc و متصل على drainage Stack اقوم بعمل relief vent افهم من كلامك انه يجب توافر هذان الشرطان معا لكى اقوم بعمل relief vent يعني لو متصلين ب drainage stack و لا يوجد wc لا اقوم بعمل relief او في حالة وجود و 3 wc , و متصل ب drainage stack ايضا لا اقوم بعمل relief و ايضا في حالة وجود 4 wc بدون الاتصال ب drainage Stack لا قوم بعمل relief


 مع تكرار شكري و اسفي لكثرة الاستفسار
هل ما ينطبق على wc ينطبق ايضا على ال urinals


----------



## Nile Man (14 أبريل 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> مرفقات الدرس التاسع : Circuit Vent.


 فعلا المرفقات مهمة جدا وتوضح الكثير من النقاط 
و لكن لي سؤال بسيط لقد قمت بوضع الvent قبل الوحدة الثامنة هل من الممكن اضاح هذه النقطة


----------



## wael nesim (14 أبريل 2014)

مهندس Nile Man اسئلتك مهمة جدا بالنسبالى وهجاوبك عليها كمان كذا يوم, لكن خلينى اكمل شرح اجزاء صغيرة فى موضوعنا وهجاوبلك على الاسئلة.


----------



## Nile Man (14 أبريل 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> مهندس Nile Man اسئلتك مهمة جدا بالنسبالى وهجاوبك عليها كمان كذا يوم, لكن خلينى اكمل شرح اجزاء صغيرة فى موضوعنا وهجاوبلك على الاسئلة.


جزاك الله خير


----------



## ramyacademy (14 أبريل 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> مهندس رامى : الحالة الاولة هى التى تحقق ال individual vent اما الحالة الثانية فتحقق ال wet vent, لو محتاج توضيح اكتر لحالة ال wet vent ممكن نفصلها اكتر.


بوركت يا كبير انا فقط اردت التأكد من انى فهمت ما علمتنيه جيدا


----------



## ramyacademy (14 أبريل 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> هل يوجد سبب فنى للرفض (تحت ظروف معينة مثلا؟) ؟ ولا مرفوض وخلاص ولو مش مسموح الأكواد كلها سامحة بيها ازاى ؟ لو ينفع ترفق نص المواصفة يبقى كويس اوى عشان نحلل الكلام ال فيها ولك جزيل الشكر


تسطيع ان تقول انها (غلاسة) و حقيقة ليس لي بال للجدال مع ممثل المالك حيث انى أوفر الجدال لمسائل أعجز عن حلها كالمشكلة التالية :
* هو يطلب مني ان استخدم مقاس ال vent للمغسلة ( 40mm) و الادعى و الامر يطلب ل VENT مغسلة ال Janitor ماسورة مقاس ( 80mm) و هذا ما لا أستطيع فعله حيث انه لا يوجد منور خلف ال Janitor
و سؤالى أليس هناك جدول يحدد سعة كل مقاس ماسورة تهوية لعدد ال dfu الموصلة بها؟


----------



## fayek9 (14 أبريل 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> تسطيع ان تقول انها (غلاسة) و حقيقة ليس لي بال للجدال مع ممثل المالك حيث انى أوفر الجدال لمسائل أعجز عن حلها كالمشكلة التالية :
> * هو يطلب مني ان استخدم مقاس ال vent للمغسلة ( 40mm) و الادعى و الامر يطلب ل VENT مغسلة ال Janitor ماسورة مقاس ( 80mm) و هذا ما لا أستطيع فعله حيث انه لا يوجد منور خلف ال Janitor
> و سؤالى أليس هناك جدول يحدد سعة كل مقاس ماسورة تهوية لعدد ال dfu الموصلة بها؟


 طب فين المواصفة ؟؟


----------



## fayek9 (14 أبريل 2014)

وحاجة كمان انا شايف مواسير الwater supply فى منها 15 ملم هو ده OD ولا ID ???


----------



## fayek9 (14 أبريل 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> تسطيع ان تقول انها (غلاسة) و حقيقة ليس لي بال للجدال مع ممثل المالك حيث انى أوفر الجدال لمسائل أعجز عن حلها كالمشكلة التالية :
> * هو يطلب مني ان استخدم مقاس ال vent للمغسلة ( 40mm) ده مفيهوش مشكلة انت كده كده اقل حاجة عندك بوصة وربع و الادعى و الامر يطلب ل VENT مغسلة ال Janitor ماسورة مقاس ( 80mm) قطر ماسورة الصرف اد ايه ؟ ومجمع كذا واحد ولا كل واحد لوحده و هذا ما لا أستطيع فعله حيث انه لا يوجد منور خلف ال Janitor ممكن تمشى جوه الحيطة لغاية متوصل لأقرب منور او تطللع للسقف و تمشى متعلق ف السقف
> و سؤالى أليس هناك جدول يحدد سعة كل مقاس ماسورة تهوية لعدد ال dfu الموصلة بها؟ كل نوع فنت ليه جداولة


 الرد بالأحمر


----------



## wael nesim (14 أبريل 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> تسطيع ان تقول انها (غلاسة) و حقيقة ليس لي بال للجدال مع ممثل المالك حيث انى أوفر الجدال لمسائل أعجز عن حلها كالمشكلة التالية :
> * هو يطلب مني ان استخدم مقاس ال vent للمغسلة ( 40mm) و الادعى و الامر يطلب ل VENT مغسلة ال Janitor ماسورة مقاس ( 80mm) و هذا ما لا أستطيع فعله حيث انه لا يوجد منور خلف ال Janitor
> و سؤالى أليس هناك جدول يحدد سعة كل مقاس ماسورة تهوية لعدد ال dfu الموصلة بها؟



بالاضافة للى قاله مهندس فايق, انا شايف ان قطر ماسورة تهوية 80 مم ده كتير, وده هيتحدد على حسب عدد الوحدات, يعنى لو هو حوض واحد بس وهتعمله تهوية فردية يبقى قطر ماسورة التهوية = نصف قطر ماسورة الصرف بحد ادنى 1.25 بوصة, اما لو انت مجمع اكتر من ماسورة تهوية من اكتر من حوض مع بعض "يعنى عامل تهوية فردية لكل حوض ومجمع كله فى الاخر على شبكة" يبقى ده ليه قطر تانى, لسة مشرحناهوش, جاى فى الطريق.


----------



## ramyacademy (15 أبريل 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> _تسطيع ان تقول انها (غلاسة) و حقيقة ليس لي بال للجدال مع ممثل المالك حيث انى أوفر الجدال لمسائل أعجز عن حلها كالمشكلة التالية :_
> _* هو يطلب مني ان استخدم مقاس ال vent للمغسلة ( 40mm) _​_ده مفيهوش مشكلة انت كده كده اقل حاجة عندك بوصة وربع_​_ و الادعى و الامر يطلب ل VENT مغسلة ال Janitor ماسورة مقاس ( 80mm)_​_ قطر ماسورة الصرف اد ايه ؟ ومجمع كذا واحد ولا كل واحد لوحده_​_ و هذا ما لا أستطيع فعله حيث انه لا يوجد منور خلف ال Janitor _​_ممكن تمشى جوه الحيطة لغاية متوصل لأقرب منور او تطللع للسقف و تمشى متعلق ف السقف_​
> _و سؤالى أليس هناك جدول يحدد سعة كل مقاس ماسورة تهوية لعدد ال dfu الموصلة بها؟ _​_كل نوع فنت ليه جداولة_​الرد بالأحمر


 ما هو أقل سمك لحائط يضم ماسورة 80 مم ؟ 
عل فكرة اتضح لى انه يريد ال janitor من النوع المثبت مباشرة على الارض ( يسمى MB حوض ممسحة ) و مقاس ماسورة صرفها 80 مم



fayek9 قال:


> طب فين المواصفة ؟؟


المشروع design and build و هناك فقط guide lines , و منها ملاحظات ترفض ال circuit venting !!



fayek9 قال:


> وحاجة كمان انا شايف مواسير الwater supply فى منها 15 ملم هو ده OD ولا ID ???


المواسير المستخدمة للمقاسات الصغيرة نحاس ( هل تنصح يشىء ما؟)


----------



## ramyacademy (15 أبريل 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> بالاضافة للى قاله مهندس فايق, انا شايف ان قطر ماسورة تهوية 80 مم ده كتير, وده هيتحدد على حسب عدد الوحدات, يعنى لو هو حوض واحد بس وهتعمله تهوية فردية يبقى قطر ماسورة التهوية = نصف قطر ماسورة الصرف بحد ادنى 1.25 بوصة, اما لو انت مجمع اكتر من ماسورة تهوية من اكتر من حوض مع بعض "يعنى عامل تهوية فردية لكل حوض ومجمع كله فى الاخر على شبكة" يبقى ده ليه قطر تانى, لسة مشرحناهوش, جاى فى الطريق.


 هو فعلا حوض واحد و ماسورة صرفه 80مم


----------



## wael nesim (15 أبريل 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> هو فعلا حوض واحد و ماسورة صرفه 80مم



بما انه فعلا قطر ماسورة صرف الحوض يساوى 80 مم اذن فقطر ماسورة التهوية فى نظام التهوية الفردية هيساوى 40 مم.


----------



## wael nesim (15 أبريل 2014)

الدرس العاشر : Combination Drain and Vent :

وده نوع سهل جدا, وهو مش بيستخدم لاى وحدة صحية لكن يستخدم فقط فى الوحدات الاتية:
1. floor drain
2. sinks
3. lavatories
4. drinking fountains
غير كدة مش بيستخدم, طبعا واضح من اسمه انى بجمع صرف كذا وحدة مع بعض وبعملهم تهوية مجمعة وده فعلا اللى هتلاقوه فى المرفقات.
لغاية لما نبص على المرفقات, لو تخيلنا انى صارف حوضين و 2 floor drain على ماسورة صرف اذن المسافة اللى بصرف فيها الوحدات دى هسميها combination drain and vent , يعنى ماسورة الصرف هى ماسورة التهوية لكن عشان اوصل هواء للماوسورة دى يبقى لازم اعمل ماسورة صغيرة قطرها بيساوى نصف قطر ماسورة الصرف اللى قلنا انى هسميها combination drain and vent وماسورة التهوية دى هعملها فى اى مكان من ماسورة الصرف ودى ميزة من مميزات النظام ده.

كمان مينفعش يكون صرف اى وحدة صرف رأسى على ماسورة الصرف لو زاد طوله عن 8 اقدام يعنى تقريبا 2.5 متر, لكن اقل من الطول ده اقدر اعمل صرف رأسى على ماسورة الصرف الافقية.

يعنى ده شرط لتطبيق ال combination drain and vent, لو لقيت ماسورة صرف رأسية من اى وحدة لماسورة الصرف طولها يزيد عن 2.5 يبقى مش هعمل combination drain and vent.

كمان فى النظام ده انا ممكن اجمع صرف كذا وحدة مع بعض واصرفهم على ماسورة الصرف, على عكس انظمة اخرى زى ال wet vent وال waste vent وال circuit vent.

قطر ماسورة ال combination drain and vent ليها تصميم خاص هنلاقى جدولها فى المرفقات.

تابع المرفقات فى المشاركة القادمة.


----------



## wael nesim (15 أبريل 2014)

مرفقات الدرس العاشر : Combination drain and vent


----------



## wael nesim (15 أبريل 2014)

ال combination drain and vent لا يستخدم اطلاقا فى ال garbage disposal


----------



## wael nesim (15 أبريل 2014)

ماسورة ال dry vent اللى هعملها فى ال combination drain and vent لازم قبل ما اغير اتجاهها عشان مثلا الضمها على شبكة تهوية تانية او عشان ادخل فى حيطة تانية او اى سبب, لازم ارتفاعها ميقلش عن 6 بوصة من ال flood rim level وده بيطبق على اى نظام تهوية فى الدنيا.


----------



## wael nesim (16 أبريل 2014)

الدرس الحادى عشر : Island Vent :

لو عندنا مطبخ زى المطابخ اللى فى الفنادق وكان فيه حوض فى نص المطبخ "اقصد انه مفيش وراه حيطة" كدة مش هعرف اعمله تهوية عشان مفيش حيطة ادخل فيها ماسورة التهوية ولو عملتله تهوية عادية مثلا individual vent هنلاقى الماسورة ظهرت فى وسط المطبخ وده طبعا مش مقبول, وطب والحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هعمل حاجة اسمها island vent وتسمى بهذا الاسم عشان فعلا الحوض بيبقى فى نص المطبخ وكأنه فى جزيرة, انظر المرفقات.

ال island vent يستخدم فقط فى ال lavatory and sink, غير كدة لا يستخدم.

انظر المرفقات عشان نشوف شكل ال island vent.

ال island vent sizing بالظبط كأنه individual vent.

المرفقات فى المشاركة القادمة.


----------



## wael nesim (16 أبريل 2014)

مرفقات الدرس الحادى عشر : Island Vent


----------



## wael nesim (16 أبريل 2014)

انا بعد اذنكم هغيب عنكم كام يوم كدة عشان العيد وهرجع انشاء الله من يوم الثلاثاء الجاى, ممكن ارد على مشاركات قليلة لكن مش هنزل مواضيع قبل يوم الثلاثاء, شكرا لكم.


----------



## Nile Man (16 أبريل 2014)

اولا كل سنة و انت طيب


----------



## Nile Man (16 أبريل 2014)

ثاانيا انا شايف ان طريقة ال رثىف ديه سهلة جدا وممكن استخدامه في الحمامات على وجه الخصوص


----------



## Nile Man (16 أبريل 2014)

ثالثا اود ان اشكرك على طريقة شرحك التفصيلية و السهلة


----------



## Nile Man (16 أبريل 2014)

لي عندك عتاب بسيط انا كان لي بعض الاستفسارات في الدرس التاسع و وعدتني بالرد عليها


----------



## wael nesim (16 أبريل 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> ثاانيا انا شايف ان طريقة ال رثىف ديه سهلة جدا وممكن استخدامه في الحمامات على وجه الخصوص



اسف على استفسارى, يعنى ايه كلمة رثىف


----------



## wael nesim (16 أبريل 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> لي عندك عتاب بسيط انا كان لي بعض الاستفسارات في الدرس التاسع و وعدتني بالرد عليها



انا فاكرها صدقنى, متقلقش


----------



## Nile Man (17 أبريل 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> اسف على استفسارى, يعنى ايه كلمة رثىف


لا مؤحذة يا هندسة كنت بكتب كامة vent وتقريبا نسيت احول الkeyboard انجليزي


----------



## Nile Man (17 أبريل 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> اسف على استفسارى, يعنى ايه كلمة رثىف


 و هنا كنت اقصد ال combination and drain vent


----------



## Nile Man (17 أبريل 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> انا فاكرها صدقنى, متقلقش


في الانتظار يا كبير الف شكر


----------



## wael nesim (22 أبريل 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> و هنا كنت اقصد ال combination and drain vent



خلى بالك يا بشمهندس, ال combination drain and vent لا يستخدم مع ال WC, Urinals بيستخدم فقط مع ال drinking fountains, sinks, lavatories, and floor drains, معنى كدة انى مينفعش استخدم نوع التهوية ده مع الحمام على وجه الخصوص زى ما حضرتك كاتب عشان الحمام بيبقى فيها WC, Urinal.


----------



## wael nesim (22 أبريل 2014)

الدرس الثانى عشر : Vent stack and Relief vent :

خدنا انواع وطرق التهوية, لكن هيتبقى لينا شوية ملاحظات عامة على كل الانواع وبداية الملاحظات هى كالاتى :
1. اى نوع تهوية هضطر اعمل فيه vent stack "وبقول كدة عشان عندنا نوع مش بعمل فيه vent stack وهو ال waste stack" لازم اوصل ال vent stack بنقطة فى ال drainage stack وده بيكون اسفل اقل نقطة صرف فى ال drainage stack ومقاسه بيكون زى الجدول الموجود فى المرفقات.

2. Relief vent : لو عملت vent stack لمبنى معين, كل 10 ادوار هعمل ما يسمى بال relief vent وده بيختلف عن ال relief vent اللى خدناه فى ال circuit vent, يعنى مثلا لو عندى مبنى 11 دور يبقى بعد الدور العاشر من فوق هعمل relief vent ومقاسه بيساوى قطر ال vent stack المتوصل بيه, انظر المرفقات.


----------



## wael nesim (22 أبريل 2014)

مرفقات الدرس الثانى عشر : Vent stack and Relief vent


----------



## wael nesim (23 أبريل 2014)

الدرس الثالث عشر : General vent system information :


1. لما اعمل تهوية لمكان فيه chemical waste, لازم اعمل التهوية بتاعته منفصلة عن تهوية باقى المبنى.
2. مواسير التهوية لا تستخدم الا للتهوية, يعنى مينفعش استخدمها كمواسير صرف مطر.
3. كل مواسير التهوية لما تنضم على شبكة واحدة, هذه السبكة مصيرها مصير واحد وهو انها لازم تخرج للنور "يعنى تبقى معرضة للهواء الجوى".
4. لما اعمل vent stack, طبعا لازم اوصله بالماسورة الافقية العمومية اللى خارجة من المبنى, لكن لازم توصل بيها على مسافة بين ال drain stack وماسورة التهوية لا تقل عن 10 اقطار ماسورة الصرف العمومى.


----------



## Nile Man (26 أبريل 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> خلى بالك يا بشمهندس, ال combination drain and vent لا يستخدم مع ال WC, Urinals بيستخدم فقط مع ال drinking fountains, sinks, lavatories, and floor drains, معنى كدة انى مينفعش استخدم نوع التهوية ده مع الحمام على وجه الخصوص زى ما حضرتك كاتب عشان الحمام بيبقى فيها WC, Urinal.


تمام يا هندسة


----------



## Nile Man (26 أبريل 2014)

الف الف الف شكر ياهندسة على المجهود الرائع
هل هناك محاضرات اخرى في هذا الوضوع


----------



## Nile Man (26 أبريل 2014)

اعتقد في حالة ان الدرس الثالث عشر هو اخر درس اننا نحتاج لفترة لمذاكرة الدروس كلها وتتجميعها والربط بين الموضوعات
و نتعبك معنا بالاسئلة
الف الف شكر


----------



## wael nesim (27 أبريل 2014)

لسة فيه كام درس كدة وخلاص.


----------



## wael nesim (27 أبريل 2014)

الدرس الرابع عشر : General vent system information :

1. اى ماسورة تهوية خارجة من roof لازم ارتفاعها لا يقل عن 6 بوصة, ولكن اذا كان هذا ال roof مستخدم وليكن roof deck يبقى ارتفاع الماسورة ميقلش عن 7 قدم.
2. طبعا مينفعش اركب ماسورة تهوية جنب اى منفس هواء زى مثلا باب, او شباك, او مروحة سحب, فلازم تبعد الماسورة دى مسافة 10 قدم عن هذا المنفس, الا اذا كانت ماسورة التهوية اعلى من الباب او الشباك بقيمة 2 قدم.
3. اى مكان يتعمله تهوية وتكون درجة حرارته تقريبا 0 مئوى او اقل, يبقى ماسورة التهوية اللى هتخرج للهواء الجوى قطرها ميقلش عن 3 بوصة, وكمان لو انا عامل قطر ماسورة التهوية بقطر معين وهزوده قبل ما اخرجه للهواء الجوى يبقى لازم ازوده وهو لسة داخل المبنى وكمان لازم ازود قطره قبل ما يخرج للهواء بمسافة لا تقل عن 1 قدم, او ممكن ازوده لما اركبه فى حيطة.
4. وكمان فى الاماكن اللى درجة الحرارة فيها 0 مئوى او اقل, لازم ماسورة التهوية تتعزل او تتسخن او الاتنين مع بعض.


----------



## eng_m_fatah (28 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## علاء نادر (29 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء​


----------



## eng_mechanical (30 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (1 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (1 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا م وائل ومرفق تجميع الدروس ملف وورد للمراجعة


----------



## Nile Man (1 مايو 2014)

هشام محمود حربى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا م وائل ومرفق تجميع الدروس ملف وورد للمراجعة


الله ينور عليك


----------



## zanitty (1 مايو 2014)

هشام محمود حربى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا م وائل ومرفق تجميع الدروس ملف وورد للمراجعة



جزاك الله خيرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود المفيد و جعله فى ميزان اعمالك يوم تلقاه ان و صاحب الموضوع


----------



## wael nesim (4 مايو 2014)

هشام محمود حربى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا م وائل ومرفق تجميع الدروس ملف وورد للمراجعة



مهندس هشام, مجهود رائع منك, شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## علاء نادر (6 مايو 2014)

نرجو منكم اخي الكريم المتابعة في الشرح​


----------



## AHMADBHIT (19 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ولكن انا شوفت مخططات كتير لفنادق فية خط vent بيكون لوحدة وخط west وخط soil ولما بيوصل خط الفنت بلاقية متوصل علي الكراسي فقط ماهو 
هزا النظام ارجو الافادة


----------



## drmady (19 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس وائل وجزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك الله فى الجميع وفى المشاركات القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## wael nesim (19 مايو 2014)

الدرس الخامس عشر : Sump Vent :

يستخدم ال sump فى صرف الادوار الموجودة تحت مستوى الارض مثل البدروم وذلك لان ال sump تحتوى على sewer pump يستطيع ان يقذف صرف هذا الدور الى الصرف العمومى.

ويوجد نوعين من ال sump اولهما pneumatic sump ejector وهذا لم يتم صبه كخرسانة فى الموقع ولكنه يتم شراؤه من المصنع كما هو على حسب معدل تدفق الصرف المطلوب ونظام التهوية فى هذا النوع ايضا يأتى جاهز من المصنع ولا يتم ربط تهوية هذه ال pneumatic sump ejector على الشبكة العمومية للتهوية ولكن يتم فصلها وذلك لان هواء تهوية هذا النظام يكون مضغوط فمن الممكن ان هذا الهواء يكسر سيفون اقرب جهاز صحى ويجب ان نلاحظ ان قطر ماسورة التهوية هذه لا يقل عن 1.25 بوصة.

اما النوع الثانى لل sump هو sewer sump pump وهذا يتم عمله فى الموقع سواء من طوب او من خرسانة وتحتوى على مضخة صرف صحى, ومن الممكن ربط ماسورة تهوية هذا النظام على شبكة التهوية العمومية ويكون قطر ماسورة التهوية يعتمد على نقطتين : الاولى هى معدل تدفق الصرف من المصخة والثانية هى طول ماسورة التهوية والتى تعرف ب developed length.

راجع جدول قطر ماسورة التهوية لنظام ال sewer sump pump فى المرفقات فى المشاركة القادمة.


----------



## wael nesim (19 مايو 2014)

مرفقات الدرس الخامس عشر


----------



## Nile Man (20 مايو 2014)

عود احمد بشمهندس وائل 
ممكن لو في صورة توضيحية اهذا النوع 
و الف شكر


----------



## wael nesim (20 مايو 2014)

تلبية لطلب مهندس Nile Man انظر صورة توضيحية فى المرفقات, برجاء الافادة اذا كانت مفيدة ام لا.


----------



## Nile Man (20 مايو 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> تلبية لطلب مهندس Nile Man انظر صورة توضيحية فى المرفقات, برجاء الافادة اذا كانت مفيدة ام لا.


يا هندسة انا عاجز عن الشكر
و هذا ينطبق على الجاهزة و الخرسانة اليس كذلك


----------



## wael nesim (20 مايو 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> يا هندسة انا عاجز عن الشكر
> و هذا ينطبق على الجاهزة و الخرسانة اليس كذلك



نعم ينطبق على الجاهزة والخرسانة, لكن طبعا الجاهزة بتيجى فيها اصلا ماسورة تهوية, اما الخرسانة انت اللى بتعمل بنفسك ماسورة التهوية, وزى ما قلت قبل كدة ان ماسورة التهوية فى النوع ده ممكن تتربط على شبكة التهوية للمكان,
وده طبعا يختلف عن ال pneumatic sump ejector فهى جاهزة وماسورة تهويتها جاهزة معاها ولكن مع ذلك ماسورة تهويتها لا تتربط مع باقى شبكة التهوية للمكان.

ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت توضيحا كافيا.


----------



## Nile Man (20 مايو 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> نعم ينطبق على الجاهزة والخرسانة, لكن طبعا الجاهزة بتيجى فيها اصلا ماسورة تهوية, اما الخرسانة انت اللى بتعمل بنفسك ماسورة التهوية, وزى ما قلت قبل كدة ان ماسورة التهوية فى النوع ده ممكن تتربط على شبكة التهوية للمكان,
> وده طبعا يختلف عن ال pneumatic sump ejector فهى جاهزة وماسورة تهويتها جاهزة معاها ولكن مع ذلك ماسورة تهويتها لا تتربط مع باقى شبكة التهوية للمكان.
> ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت توضيحا كافيا.


تمام اوي تسلم ايدك


----------



## subzero1 (23 مايو 2014)

شكرا لمجهودك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ......احسنت وابدعت


----------



## wael nesim (25 مايو 2014)

سامحونى على انى مجاوبتش بعض الاسئلة السابقة, انا فاكرها كويس جدا, لانى كنت مشغول جدا الفترة اللى فاتت, لكن خلونى دلوقتى اقدملكم اخر دروس هذه السلسلة من سلسلة التهوية, انتظروها فى المشاركة القادمة.


----------



## wael nesim (25 مايو 2014)

الدرس السادس عشر : Air Admittance Valve :

الطريقة الاخيرة لعمل التهوية, ببساطة خالص انا بصمم شبكتى عادى خالص لكن ممكن بدل ما اعمل مواسير تهوية فى شبكة وكدة, انا ممكن عند كل وحدة صحية اركب هذا المحبس, مش بس اقدر اركب المحبس فى حالة ال individual vent لكن كمان ممكن اركب المحبس ده فى حالة ال common vent وفى حالة ال circuit vent وكمان فى حالة ال wet vent. فى المشاركة القادمة الصور هتشرح اكتر.


----------



## wael nesim (25 مايو 2014)

مرفقات الدرس السادس عشر : Air Admittance Valve

للموضوع بقية انتظروها.


----------



## علاء نادر (25 مايو 2014)

فى انتظار استكمال موضوعك المتميز​


----------



## wael nesim (26 مايو 2014)

الدرس السابع عشر : Air Admittance Valve

شوية ملحوظات على ال air admittance valve :
1. لو هركب المحبس ده بدل خطوط التهوية "طبعا المحبس ده بيتركب داخل المكان" لكن لازم على الاقل يكون فيه خط تهوية من النظام عندى يطلع للهواء الجوى.
2. لو زاد عدد ادوار المبنى عن 5 ادوار يبقى لازم كل دور زيادة اركب فيه خط relief vent اضافى على المحبس ويتركب بين اخر وحدة صحية على خط الصرف وبين ال stack.
3. ارتفاع المحبس فى حالة تركيبه فى نظام ال individual vent ميقلش عن 4 بوصة فوق مستوى خط الصرف, اما اذا كان المحبس هيتركب فى نظام مثل ال circuit vent فلازم مستوى المحبس يرتفع عن ال flood rim level ب 6 بوصة وميقلش عن كدة.
4. لازم امحبس يكون فى مكان سهل الوصول اليه لسهولة الصيانة وكمان مكان يقدر يسحب منه هواء.
5. لا يتم استخدام ال air admittance valve فى بعض انواع الصرف المتخصصة مثل صرف المعامل الكيميائية "يمكن الرجوع الى الباب الثامن فى ال IPC لمعرفة ال special waste.
6. مقاس ال air admittance valve مثل مقاس الماسورة اللى هتركب عليه.


----------



## Nile Man (28 مايو 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> الدرس السادس عشر : Air Admittance Valve :
> 
> الطريقة الاخيرة لعمل التهوية, ببساطة خالص انا بصمم شبكتى عادى خالص لكن ممكن بدل ما اعمل مواسير تهوية فى شبكة وكدة, انا ممكن عند كل وحدة صحية اركب هذا المحبس, مش بس اقدر اركب المحبس فى حالة ال individual vent لكن كمان ممكن اركب المحبس ده فى حالة ال common vent وفى حالة ال circuit vent وكمان فى حالة ال wet vent. فى المشاركة القادمة الصور هتشرح اكتر.


عزيزي م/ وائل انا عاجز عن الشكر 
افهم من الشرح و الصور اننا هنا نستغني عن شبكة الvent بهذا المحبس


----------



## علاء نادر (30 مايو 2014)

فى انتظار استكمال موضوعك المتميز​


----------



## yousefegyp (1 يونيو 2014)

فى انتظار حضرتك بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## wael nesim (2 يونيو 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> عزيزي م/ وائل انا عاجز عن الشكر
> افهم من الشرح و الصور اننا هنا نستغني عن شبكة الvent بهذا المحبس



كلامك مظبوط يا بشمهندس, لكن لازم اخد فى اعتبارى الملاحظات الموجودة فى الدرس السابع عشر.


----------



## wael nesim (5 يونيو 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> بعد الشكر الواجب
> حضرتك قولت لو عندي 4 wc و متصل على drainage Stack اقوم بعمل relief vent افهم من كلامك انه يجب توافر هذان الشرطان معا لكى اقوم بعمل relief vent يعني لو متصلين ب drainage stack و لا يوجد wc لا اقوم بعمل relief او في حالة وجود و 3 wc , و متصل ب drainage stack ايضا لا اقوم بعمل relief و ايضا في حالة وجود 4 wc بدون الاتصال ب drainage Stack لا قوم بعمل relief



اولا انا اسف على التأخير فى الرد,
ثانيا بالنسبة لاجابة السؤال الرائع ده, انا دورت فى اكتر من كود وملقتش نص صريح يفيد اللى انت سألت عليه, كمان برده سألت فى ال ASPE على موقع linkedin , ومفيش حد قاللى اجابة واضحة من الكود, لكن خلينى اقولك على حاجة وهى ان الكود بيطلب منك ال minimum فى اى حاجة, يعنى لا مانع انك تزود على اللى موجود فى الكود, وخلينى اقولك حاجة كمان تأمن الموضوع اكتر, انا لو مكانك هتعامل سواء اللى موجود قاعدة او مبولة, او خط الصرف متوصل على ال stack ولا لا, يعنى هعمم الحالة عشان أأمن تصميمى, وفى الاخر ده مش هيخسر.

يارب اكون افدك ولو فيه اى حاجة مش واضحة فى كلامى انا معاك.


----------



## wael nesim (5 يونيو 2014)

وبكدة انا اكون خلصت معاكوا موضوع vent systems of plumbing, والموضوع مفتوح معاكوا لاى سؤال, وانشاء الله على الاسبوع الجاى على اقصى تقدير هبدأ معاكوا موضوع جديد وهو sanitary drainage systems of plumbing, فى انتظار تحضيركوا للموضوع ومشاركاتكم لاثراء الموضوع ولاستفادة الجميع منه, احب اقولكم خبر كويس, الحمد لله, سيرا على خطى الدكتور صبرى سعيد, انا بحضر دلوقتى كتاب فى الصرف والتهوية وهو عبارة عن كل المشاركات اللى تمت فى المواضيع على الملتقى + اجابة على اسئلة + وهو مليئ بالصور الموضحة للشرح, تكلفة الكتاب هتبقى بسيطة مقارنة بمحتواه.


----------



## Hany Zakher (9 يونيو 2014)

موضوع رائع بشمهندس / وائل 
شكرااا على هذا المجهود الضخم 
وفى انتظار كتابك انشاءالله


----------



## wael nesim (9 يونيو 2014)

شكرا على تشجيعك مهندس هانى, انشاء الله الكتاب قريب.


----------



## Nile Man (11 يونيو 2014)

م وائل 
انا شاكر جزبل الشكر 
وصدقني انا استفدت جدا من حضرتك و متبقي اني اجمع المعلومات كويس واذاكرها
لك الف شكر وفعلا موضوع جيد و طرح ممتاز للموضوع 
وايضا شكرا انك كملت الموضوع للنهاية لانه يتم فتح العديد من المواضيع و لا تسكمل


----------



## Nile Man (11 يونيو 2014)

في حالة طرح الكتاب نرجوا تسهيل طرق التواصل


----------



## wael nesim (11 يونيو 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> م وائل
> انا شاكر جزبل الشكر
> وصدقني انا استفدت جدا من حضرتك و متبقي اني اجمع المعلومات كويس واذاكرها
> لك الف شكر وفعلا موضوع جيد و طرح ممتاز للموضوع
> وايضا شكرا انك كملت الموضوع للنهاية لانه يتم فتح العديد من المواضيع و لا تسكمل



بشمهندس بخصوص تجميعك للموضوع متقلقش خالص, انا اصلا بجمعه وهتبقى دى مادة الكتاب مضاف عليها حاجات تانية كدة بسيطة, والكتاب طالع بصورة حلوة جدا انشاء الله هيعجبكوا, يعنى لو عايز متجمعش انت حاجة سيب الموضوع ده علينا, الحمد لله اكتر من نص الكتاب خلص, هانت, اما بالنسبة لانى خلصت الموضوع للاخر فده عشان عارف ان فيه ناس كتير ممكن تكون متابعة الموضوع ومعتمدة عليه ومينفعش مخلصوش حتى لو هياخد وقت, فيه موضوع تانى انا برده ابتديت فيه بس ده للاسف مخلصتوش بس فاضل عليه حاجة بسيطة جدا, وهو موضوع "شرح برنامج spipe , dpipe, انا شرحت spipe بس لسة مش كله فاضلى فيه حاجة بسيطة وبعدها انشاء الله هدخل على برنامج dpipe.


----------



## wael nesim (11 يونيو 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> في حالة طرح الكتاب نرجوا تسهيل طرق التواصل



حاضر, هظبط طريقة للتواصل.


----------



## zanitty (23 يونيو 2014)

وعدتنى يا باشا تعل ملف مجمع للموضوع كله


----------



## wael nesim (23 يونيو 2014)

سامحنى لسة مخلصتوش, اليومين دول مشغول جدا وورايا امتحانات, انا بحاول بالكاد ادخل واكمل موضوع الصرف.


----------



## hassan elkholy (30 أغسطس 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> سامحنى لسة مخلصتوش, اليومين دول مشغول جدا وورايا امتحانات, انا بحاول بالكاد ادخل واكمل موضوع الصرف.


*الله يعينك وموفق إنشاء الله*


----------



## م محمد المصرى (1 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود الرائع

كما سبق الذكر فاخذ فنت ضرورى جدا لوحدات الصرف من WC,WB,Bathtub وخلافه ولكن ماذا عن floor drain هل يشترط لها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## wael nesim (2 سبتمبر 2014)

م محمد المصرى قال:


> مشكورين على هذا المجهود الرائع
> 
> كما سبق الذكر فاخذ فنت ضرورى جدا لوحدات الصرف من WC,WB,Bathtub وخلافه ولكن ماذا عن floor drain هل يشترط لها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



مفيش فى الكود ما ينص على انى لو بعمل individual vent يبقى لازم اعمل vent للـ floor drain ولكن انت عندك كذا نوع vent تانى تلاقى فيهم floor drain vent والانواع دى هى circuit, wet, combination drain and vent, تقدر تراجعهم من المشاركات السابقة.


----------



## alzaher.bebars (8 سبتمبر 2014)

المهندس وائل ممكن تبعتلى ايميلك


----------



## wael nesim (8 سبتمبر 2014)

alzaher.bebars قال:


> المهندس وائل ممكن تبعتلى ايميلك



تم يا بشمهندس.


----------



## Nile Man (10 سبتمبر 2014)

مهندسنا العظيم وائل 
مش هتكملنا موضوع ال صرف sanitary


----------



## wael nesim (10 سبتمبر 2014)

حاضر يا بشمهندس, انا متأسف على التأخير لكن ان شاء الله خلال الاسبوع ده هنزل بدرس اخر, وشكرا لإهتمامك.


----------



## alzaher.bebars (25 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود الرائع​ليه فى ال circuit vent بنحط الفينت بين نقاط ربط اخر او اعلى اتنين من الاجهزة الصحية متوصلين على البرانش للتوضيح اكتر البرانش بيكون اعلى نقطة فيه هى clean out وبعد كده كل جهاز بيتوصل على البرانش بشكل منفصل تمام كده 
السؤال بقى ليه مبنوصلش نقطة الفينت بعد ال clean out مباشرة وبعدها تاتى الاجهزة لتتصل بالبرانش ليه الكود بيشترط ان الفينت يكون على الماسورة الافقية بين اخر جهازين


----------



## wael nesim (25 سبتمبر 2014)

alzaher.bebars قال:


> مشكورين على هذا المجهود الرائع​ليه فى ال circuit vent بنحط الفينت بين نقاط ربط اخر او اعلى اتنين من الاجهزة الصحية متوصلين على البرانش للتوضيح اكتر البرانش بيكون اعلى نقطة فيه هى clean out وبعد كده كل جهاز بيتوصل على البرانش بشكل منفصل تمام كده
> السؤال بقى ليه مبنوصلش نقطة الفينت بعد ال clean out مباشرة وبعدها تاتى الاجهزة لتتصل بالبرانش ليه الكود بيشترط ان الفينت يكون على الماسورة الافقية بين اخر جهازين



بشمهندس معلش انا مش متخيل سؤالك اوى, ممكن توضح اكتر وياريت لو فيه رسم.


----------



## alzaher.bebars (25 سبتمبر 2014)

يعنى ان هنا حطيت الفينت باللون الاحمر كده صح ولا لازم امشى زى ما الكود بيقول على الاسود زى ما بينت حضرتك ولو مينفعش ايه السبب؟


----------



## wael nesim (25 سبتمبر 2014)

alzaher.bebars قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 102459
> 
> يعنى ان هنا حطيت الفينت باللون الاحمر كده صح ولا لازم امشى زى ما الكود بيقول على الاسود زى ما بينت حضرتك ولو مينفعش ايه السبب؟



الخط اللى حضرتك عملته ده مش مظبوط, لان المفروض ال circuit vent يبقى قبل اخر جهاز صحى ويكون عددهم 8, ولو عددهم اكتر من 8 اجهزة صحية يبقى ازود واحد circuit تانى, لكن فى رسمتك الـ co لا يعتبر جهاز صحى بيصرف على خط الصرف, لكن ال co ده لو كان مكانه fco هعتبره جهاز صحى بيصرف على خط الصرف وساعتها ممكن ارسم ال vent زى ما انت رسمه كدة, وفى الحالة دى هلاقى عدد الوحدات الصحية عندك زادوا بقوا 9 بسبب ال fco وبكدة هزود 1 circuit vent تانى.

لو مش فاهم منى حاجة قولى ولو فاهم قولى.


----------



## alzaher.bebars (25 سبتمبر 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> الخط اللى حضرتك عملته ده مش مظبوط, لان المفروض ال circuit vent يبقى قبل اخر جهاز صحى ويكون عددهم 8, ولو عددهم اكتر من 8 اجهزة صحية يبقى ازود واحد circuit تانى, لكن فى رسمتك الـ co لا يعتبر جهاز صحى بيصرف على خط الصرف, لكن ال co ده لو كان مكانه fco هعتبره جهاز صحى بيصرف على خط الصرف وساعتها ممكن ارسم ال vent زى ما انت رسمه كدة, وفى الحالة دى هلاقى عدد الوحدات الصحية عندك زادوا بقوا 9 بسبب ال fco وبكدة هزود 1 circuit vent تانى.
> 
> لو مش فاهم منى حاجة قولى ولو فاهم قولى.



انا عارف ان ال clean out مش جهاز صحى ومش عارف ليه حضرتك اعتبرت ال fco بمثابة جهاز صحى 
انا كان الهدف من سؤالى ان نقطة الفينت تبقى فى اعلى البرانش قبل ما نوصل اى جهاز علشان الهواء يكون ماشى ورا الصرف ويمنع ال vacuum


----------



## wael nesim (25 سبتمبر 2014)

alzaher.bebars قال:


> انا عارف ان ال clean out مش جهاز صحى ومش عارف ليه حضرتك اعتبرت ال fco بمثابة جهاز صحى
> انا كان الهدف من سؤالى ان نقطة الفينت تبقى فى اعلى البرانش قبل ما نوصل اى جهاز علشان الهواء يكون ماشى ورا الصرف ويمنع ال vacuum



الفنت بيتعمل لتهوية الاجهزة الصحية وعشان كدة هنخرج من حساباتنا مكان الـ clean out وعشان السبب ده بس انا ذكرت ان الـ clean out مش جهاز صحى, اما بالنسبة للـ fco فأنا اعتبرته جهاز صحى لانه ممكن يستخدم فى صرف مياه التنظيف اللى هنضف بيها المكان اللى هو موجود فيه, وبما انه له صرف اذن فهو يعتبر جهاز صحى, والكود بيقول ان الـ circuit vent لازم يتحط قبل اخر جهاز فى الشبكة عندى "مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار باقى شروط الـ circuit vent" , وعشان كدة مينفعش الفنت يتحط قبل الـ clean out .

لو فيه حاجة برده مش فاهمها منى قولى.


----------



## alzaher.bebars (25 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس عالتوضيح انا كده فهمت بس فى حاجه تانية عاوز اسال عليها انا عندى برانش عليه صرف حمامين كاملين وكل الاجهزة الصحية متوصله individual vent بس المشكلة ان موجود عالبرانش ده 2 floor drain فى وسط البرانش متوصلين عليه مباشرة مش عارف اعملهم فينت بعد التراب بتاعتهم لان المسافة الافقية بينهم وبين البرانش قليلة جدا مش هينفع احط فيها فينت بفكر ازود فكرة ال circuit vent على البرانش ده يعنى ازود فينت فى اعلى نقطة فيه زى ما حضرتك قولت ايه راى حضرتك ؟ او لو فى راى تانى


----------



## wael nesim (25 سبتمبر 2014)

alzaher.bebars قال:


> الف شكر يا بشمهندس عالتوضيح انا كده فهمت بس فى حاجه تانية عاوز اسال عليها انا عندى برانش عليه صرف حمامين كاملين وكل الاجهزة الصحية متوصله individual vent بس المشكلة ان موجود عالبرانش ده 2 floor drain فى وسط البرانش متوصلين عليه مباشرة مش عارف اعملهم فينت بعد التراب بتاعتهم لان المسافة الافقية بينهم وبين البرانش قليلة جدا مش هينفع احط فيها فينت بفكر ازود فكرة ال circuit vent على البرانش ده يعنى ازود فينت فى اعلى نقطة فيه زى ما حضرتك قولت ايه راى حضرتك ؟ او لو فى راى تانى



لو كل جهاز صحى مصروف لوحده على خط الصرف يبقى ممكن تستغنى اصلا عن الـ individual vent عموما وتستخدم circuit vent , اما اذا كان لازم تستخدم individual vent يبقى ممكن تستخدم فكرة الـ wet vent, ارجع لها فى دروسى وفى الحالة دى ممكن متعملش vent للـ floor drain لانها هتكون متفنتة لوحدها "ارجع للدرس وهتعرف انا اقصد ايه".


----------



## alzaher.bebars (25 سبتمبر 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> لو كل جهاز صحى مصروف لوحده على خط الصرف يبقى ممكن تستغنى اصلا عن الـ individual vent عموما وتستخدم circuit vent , اما اذا كان لازم تستخدم individual vent يبقى ممكن تستخدم فكرة الـ wet vent, ارجع لها فى دروسى وفى الحالة دى ممكن متعملش vent للـ floor drain لانها هتكون متفنتة لوحدها "ارجع للدرس وهتعرف انا اقصد ايه".



حاولت اعملها wet vent مش نافع برده لان الاجهزة على يمين البرانش وهى على شماله البرانش 
وكمان مش هينفع الغى ال individual vent 

انا رسمت الحالة دى لو حضرتك ممكن تفيدنى بالحل عليها


----------



## wael nesim (25 سبتمبر 2014)

alzaher.bebars قال:


> حاولت اعملها wet vent مش نافع برده لان الاجهزة على يمين البرانش وهى على شماله البرانش
> وكمان مش هينفع الغى ال individual vent



بشمهندس معلش ممكن تبعتلى اللوحة وهقولك رأيى فيها.


----------



## alzaher.bebars (25 سبتمبر 2014)

هى بالظبط زى الصورة دى للاسف اللوحة مش معايا دلوقتى


----------



## wael nesim (25 سبتمبر 2014)

alzaher.bebars قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 102460
> 
> هى بالظبط زى الصورة دى للاسف اللوحة مش معايا دلوقتى



انت ممكن تستخدم circuit vent للجزئية اللى فيها الـ floor drain بس.


----------



## alzaher.bebars (25 سبتمبر 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> انت ممكن تستخدم circuit vent للجزئية اللى فيها الـ floor drain بس.



انا فهمت قصد حضرتك انى اخلى الفينت فى منتصف البرانش ...تسلم يا هندسة


----------



## wael nesim (25 سبتمبر 2014)

alzaher.bebars قال:


> انا فهمت قصد حضرتك انى اخلى الفينت فى منتصف البرانش ...تسلم يا هندسة



تحت امرك.


----------



## wael nesim (25 سبتمبر 2014)

تقدر ترجع للمحاضرات دى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be97Pr4sia4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80TDEKbLgfQ


----------



## مروان هانى (25 سبتمبر 2014)

انت مهندس رائع جدا ربنا يوفقك ويبارك فيك


----------



## wael nesim (25 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر مهندس مروان هانى


----------



## alzaher.bebars (27 سبتمبر 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> الدرس الخامس: Individual Vent:
> 
> 1. ماسورة الفنت اللى هاخدها من كل وحدة صحية لازم تبقى بعد التراب بتاع الماسورة بمسافة لا تقل عن 2*قطر ماسورة الصرف ولا تزيد عن الارقام الموجودة فى الجدول المرفق.
> 
> ...


----------



## wael nesim (30 سبتمبر 2014)

alzaher.bebars قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 102505مشاهدة المرفق 102505مشاهدة المرفق 102505
> 
> 
> wael nesim قال:
> ...


----------



## AHMADBHIT (18 نوفمبر 2014)

ممتاز وكلام جميل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hassan elkholy (20 نوفمبر 2014)

*# حتى يستفيد الجميع *

ده ملف مجمع فيه جميع الدروس والمشاركات السابقه حتى يستطيع الجميع الاستفادة من الدروس وأيضا التعليقات الهامة

الملف عباره عن (PDF) فيه جميع المرفقات السابقة وأيضا ملف يحتوى على جميع الاكواد المستخدمة فى ملف واحد فى اللينك القادم :
http://www.4shared.com/rar/h8bQ9_ZXce/Vent_systems_of_plumbing.html?


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (2 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس وائل 
وكل المهندسين المشاركين


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (2 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
استفسار من مهندسينا الكرام
فى الملف الرفق
1- اى نوع من انواع الفنت 
2- الرمز اللى قبل الsleeve


----------



## fayek9 (3 ديسمبر 2014)

Ahmed meca 88 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> استفسار من مهندسينا الكرام
> فى الملف الرفق
> 1- اى نوع من انواع الفنت individual vent
> ...


----------



## alzaher.bebars (11 مارس 2015)

- نظام ال wet vent لازم يكون لوحدات صحية فى نفس الدور ويكونوا قريبين من بعض فى حمام واحد مثلا.

- لازم كل وحدة صحية تصرف لوحدها على المداد, بمعنى انى مجمعش صرف اكتر من وحدة صحية على ماسورة ومنها على المداد.[/QUOTE]

انا مش فاهم تانى نقطة ومحتار مش عارف السبب 
هل هو يقصد بيها بس ان لو عندى ماسورة صرف حوض وفلور درين ومداد صرف والفينت متاخد من الحوض مينفعش فى الحالة دى اوصل صرف الحوض على الفلو درين الاول 
هل يقصد بيها الحاله دى بس
ياريت توضيح اكتر


----------



## moustafa afify (14 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## سعيد الباشا (14 أبريل 2015)

الاخوة الكرام 
لو حد يعرف طريقة حساب sizing لمواسير التهوية الفرعية لكل دور (horizontal run) 
وايضا مقاس عامود التهوية (vent stack) الرئيسى .. جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (30 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## AHMED MORSYIAN (11 يوليو 2017)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## زي الشباب (5 أغسطس 2017)

شكككككككرا ياوائل


----------

